# Removing bodyshop residue



## moeman79 (May 13, 2010)

Hi guys,

My front bumper and bonnet were resprayed when I bought my car as part of the purchase deal to sort out some stone chips. This was a few months back now and this weekend I've finally got round to doing a detail.

There's a load of white residue (maybe fillers or something) baked on in some crevices like between panels and also in my bonnet grills.

How can I remove this? I've tried polish and tried APC but it's not going anywhere. It feels like only some fine grit wet and dry is going to remove it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like dried Polishing compound to me. 

Usually a qd and a wipe will remove it. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## moeman79 (May 13, 2010)

It's caked on rock hard. Have tried QD, APC and polish but no success


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you break it up with a toothpick? Or does it need softening first?

Toothbrush sprayed with tar remover? Or a cottonbud?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Looks like baked on G3 to me. It can be difficult to remove and sets like stone.
In my experience it is best removed at the time. Several painters I know gently pressure wash the area once they have finished mopping to remove any residue whilst still soft. 
Soaking with warm to hot water can work.
If you wet the areas and then cover with wet rags to keep moist and keep wetting every so often you might find it softens sufficiently to then work it with a brush to remove.
If it is G3, it is difficult to just rinse away and will need brushing whilst rinsing.


----------



## moeman79 (May 13, 2010)

I think you're right it must be G3. It's everywhere and will need to remove headlights etc to get at it. So annoying! Will try the hot water


----------

